# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Thailändische Weisheiten

## wein4tler

*Volksweisheiten*

Moskitos sind gefährlicher als Tiger.

Ameisen können sich dem Zucker nicht nähern, ohne davon zu essen.

Wenn der eine nicht will, können zwei nicht streiten.

Versuche nie den Rüssel des Elefanten zu tragen.

Das Huhn ist hübsch mit Federn.

Jedes Wagenrad hinterläßt eine Spur.

Auch die Fische des Königs haben Gräten.

So wie man seine schlechten Taten nicht auf Dauer verheimlichen kann, kann man nicht mit einer Lotusblüte einen Elefanten zudecken.

Folge demjenigen, der in der Gesellschaft Ansehen genießt, und kein Hund wird dich beißen.

Wenn Du nicht gut tanzen kannst, sollst Du nicht die Schuld auf die Flöten und Trommeln schieben.

Nur im ruhigen Teich spiegelt sich das Licht der Sterne.

Wer keinen Kopf hat, kann nicht aus dem Fenster gucken.

Wände haben Ohren, Türen haben Augen.

Fange nie einen Tiger mit bloßen Händen.

Mit einer Hand kann man nicht klatschen.

Freunde, mit denen man zusammen die Zeit verbringen kann, sind leicht zu finden; schwieriger dagegen zu finden sind solche,
die immer für dich da sind.

Man soll nie einem Krokodil das Schwimmen beibringen.

Bei Flut fressen die Fische die Ameisen, bei Ebbe die Ameisen die Fische.

Die Wahrheit stirbt niemals, aber derjenige, der die Wahrheit spricht, muss sterben. (Sehr zutreffend für die jetzige Zeit)

Liebe ist wie eine Krankheit, bei der die Augen nur noch die Dunkelheit sehen.

Bescheiden sollst du sein wie ein kleiner Vogel, denn er baut sein Nest auch nicht größer als notwendig.

Zwei Löwen können nicht zusammen in einer Höhle wohnen.

Mag auch der Raum eng sein, so kann man es aushalten, nicht aber, wenn das Herz beengt ist.

Das Wagenrad hinterlässt eine Spur.

Der Tiger verliert nie seine Streifen.

Frauen sind alle hübsch, wenn man die Kerze ausmacht.

Ein Leben ohne Freunde ist ein Leben ohne Licht.

----------


## Kuhbach

Versuche nie den Rüssel des Elefanten zu tragen.

Wie ist das Sprichwort zu verstehen? Mögen Elefanten nicht, wenn man den Rüssel in die Hände nimmt ?

----------

